
Custom domains on GitHub Pages are gaining support for HTTPS - guessmyname
https://blog.github.com/2018-10-31-2018-05-01-github-pages-custom-domains-https/
======
lioeters
The correct URL is: [https://blog.github.com/2018-05-01-github-pages-custom-
domai...](https://blog.github.com/2018-05-01-github-pages-custom-domains-
https/)

It's a repost of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16969111](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16969111)

